# Netzteile...........



## Darkhell (24. Juli 2007)

Hi zusammen,

ich wollte mal Fragen, was das mit den Watt-Zahlen zu tun hat. Werden die Konstant gebraucht? Ich mein wegen der Stromrechnung...;-]

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Nein..... sonst hätten wohl schon viele Insolvenz anmelden müssen. 
Wie viel Strom verbraucht wird, hängt auch von der Auslastung des Systems ab.
Wenn Du also z.b. in Word einen Brief schreibst, verbraucht der PC weniger Strom als wenn Du z.b. einen Film umwandelst.

Gehe doch zu Deinen örtlichen Energieversorger und leihe Dir dort ein Verbrauchsmessgerät aus (meist kostenlos).
Solche Geräte gibt es auch zu kaufen..... allerdings sollen die Billigdinger nicht so gut sein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Darkhell (24. Juli 2007)

Danke mehr wollte ich net wissen.

Es ging mir um eine Anschaffung eines neuen Netzteils. hab mir nun ein Silent modding netzteil mit 550 Watt gekauft (online natürlich sonst wär ich net so schnell gewesen)


----------



## Big-Tux (24. Juli 2007)

Wieviele Grafikkarten, Festplatten und Laufwerke haste denn wenn du 550W brauchst?

Ich hab ne 256er GraKa, eine Festplatte und 2 Laufwerke (DVD/CD), einen 2,2Ghz Prozessor (AMD) ne TV-Karte, LAN, WLAN usw. und 350W reichen mehr als aus... ok ich hab keine 20 Lüfter das geb ich zu, nur 3 (GraKa, CPU und Gehäuse).

Nicht mehr ist mehr sondern mehr frisst mehr. Schau auf die Komponen die du hast, Ampere * Volt ergeben die Watt, rechne das zusammen und du weiß was du wirklich benötigst. Ich vermute das 550er is überdimensioniert.

Aber das ist nur ne Meinung


----------



## Darkhell (24. Juli 2007)

Das stimmt schon, mir hätten bestimmt auch 400 gereicht aber damit bin ich einfach zukunftsgerüstet.

Mich hat ja auch schon geschockt, dass meine graka noch nen zusatzstromanschluss hat.


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Juli 2007)

Naja, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist..... z.b. USB Geräte (Maus, Tastatur, Speicherstick, Webcam etc.).
Evtl. noch aktiv gekühlte Festplatten.
Und wo wir schon bei den Festplatten sind: evtl. einen zusätzlichen (Raid-) Controller, bestückt mit 4 Festplatten nahe der Terrabyte-Grenze. 
350 Watt können schnell zu wenig werden.
Man sollte also, zumindest wenn in der nächsten Zeit eine Aufrüstung geplant ist, nicht am Netzteil sparen.
Wobei aber weniger auf die Wattzahl zu achten ist, sondern viel mehr darauf mit wie viel Ampere die einzelnen Stromkreise belastbar sind.


----------



## Big-Tux (24. Juli 2007)

Hmmm.... ok wenn man viel rumbastelt und Auf- bzw. Nachrüstet... ich Kauf mir wenn dann gleich nen Komplett neuen beim Händler des Vertrauens, da komm ich rechnerisch mit der Formel (Zeitaufwand bei der Suche nach Teilen + Einzeln Bestellen und drauf Warten + Einbauen + Kompatibilitätsprobleme) einfach günstiger weg mit nem neuen und der ist Intern aufeinander abgestimmt.


----------



## NSRKris (24. Juli 2007)

Darkhell hat gesagt.:


> Das stimmt schon, mir hätten bestimmt auch 400 gereicht aber damit bin ich einfach zukunftsgerüstet.
> 
> Mich hat ja auch schon geschockt, dass meine graka noch nen zusatzstromanschluss hat.



Nur zu viel ist auch nicht gut...

Netzteile haben bei einer bestimmten Auslastung einen bestimmten Wirkungsgrad. Meist sind die Netzteil für höhere Belastungen optimiert.

D.h. wenn du ein 550W NT hast aber nur 200 W verbrauchst, kannst du durch den schlechten Wirkungsgrad mehr Strom "verbrauchen" als mit einem 400W NT das bei 50% Auslastung eben einen besseren Wirkungsgrad hat.

Den großen Preisunterschied macht meist die Qualität, die sich in Wirkungsgrad, Ausfallsicherheit, etc. zeigt, aus.


----------



## Darkhell (24. Juli 2007)

Aber logischerweise: Je Höher die Wattzahl, desto höher auch die Amperezahl.....

An den USB Kram habsch garnet gedacht

allein mein usbhub mit intregriertem diskettenlaufwerk und kartenleser braucht schon 2 slots


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Juli 2007)

Darkhell hat gesagt.:


> Aber logischerweise: Je Höher die Wattzahl, desto höher auch die Amperezahl.....


Theoretisch ja, aber die Wattzahl sagt nichts darüber aus wie hoch z.b. die 12V Leitung belastbar ist.
Es kann also passieren dass der PC mit einem 400Watt Netzteil erst garnicht angeht, dafür aber mit einem 350Watt Netzteil ohne Probleme läuft.


----------



## Darkhell (24. Juli 2007)

Jopp stimmt, aber fürs angehen sind eigentlich alle drauf ausgelegt :-D


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Juli 2007)

Big-Tux hat gesagt.:


> .....ich Kauf mir wenn dann gleich nen Komplett neuen.....


Sehe ich genauso.
Hat auch den Vorteil: wenn der PC nicht läuft, knalle ich ihn dem Hädler auf den Tresen.
Wenn man sich selbst etwas zusammenstellt, kann man nur hoffen dass der Händler kulant ist und Teile ggf. wieder zurücknimmt.
Andernfalls setzt man Geld in den Sand und muss versuchen den Verlust möglichst gering zu halten, in dem man die Teile z.b. bei Ebay als "ungetestet" verkloppt. 


Darkhell hat gesagt.:


> Jopp stimmt, aber fürs angehen sind eigentlich alle drauf ausgelegt :-D


Sage das lieber nicht zu laut.
Was nützt es Dir wenn der PC zwar angeht (Lüfter drehen), er aber nicht hochfährt (und sogar der Monitor schwarz bleibt).
Habe ich alles schon erlebt.


----------

